# المنتدى منتدى البوكسات الأصلية والبرامج المحمية .:: Original Boxes ::. منتدى البوكسات الأصلية Original Boxes قسم HUA Team Products تحديثات :  Asansam(ASF VER 1.0.2) Released...

## mohamed73

*ASF Ver 1.0.2 Released   Add Reset pattern lock
(need root and enable usb debugging)  
=========================* *Xperia X8 E15i 
Xperia active ST17-ST17i 
Xperia mini pro SK17 
Xperia X10 mini pro U20 
Xperia X10
Xperia X10 mini E10 
Xperia Arc LT15 
Xperia Play R800 
Xperia Ray ST18 
Xperia Neo MT15 
Xperia Pro MK16 
Xperia W8 E16 
Xperia Arc S LT18 
Xperia Neo Pro MK15 
Xperia Mini ST15* *  Add remove pin code and password
(need root and enable usb debugging)  
=========================* *Xperia X8 E15i 
Xperia active ST17-ST17i 
Xperia mini pro SK17 
Xperia X10 mini pro U20 
Xperia X10
Xperia X10 mini E10 
Xperia Arc LT15 
Xperia Play R800 
Xperia Ray ST18 
Xperia Neo MT15 
Xperia Pro MK16 
Xperia W8 E16 
Xperia Arc S LT18 
Xperia Neo Pro MK15 
Xperia Mini ST15* *  
Add Remove google account 
(Need root and enable usb debugging) 
=========================
Xperia X8 E15i 
Xperia active ST17-ST17i 
Xperia mini pro SK17 
Xperia X10 mini pro U20 
Xperia X10
Xperia X10 mini E10 
Xperia Arc LT15 
Xperia Play R800 
Xperia Ray ST18 
Xperia Neo MT15 
Xperia Pro MK16 
Xperia W8 E16 
Xperia Arc S LT18 
Xperia Neo Pro MK15 
Xperia Mini ST15   Add service & Restore
===============
Add Root and unroot(all android version new and old)
Add write custom rom/system(Need unlock bootloader)
Add write kernel(Need unlock bootloader)
Add Wipe data (power off phone)
Add wipe data (power on phone)   About ROOT & UNROOT
===============
You must select root file and press root/unroot button(الروابط تظهر للاعضاء فقط[ للتسجيل اضغط هنا ])*  *No need enable usb debugging**Need Unlock bootloader**Add all root file soon * *you can send request root file in this topic*  * 
Download
=========
 الروابط تظهر للاعضاء فقط[ للتسجيل اضغط هنا ] ===================
 الروابط تظهر للاعضاء فقط[ للتسجيل اضغط هنا ] ================== Available in ASANSAM SHELL  ===================
Please unistall old version and then install 1.0.2 * *BR
ASANGSM TEAM
 الروابط تظهر للاعضاء فقط[ للتسجيل اضغط هنا ]*

----------

